# Lenovo 3000 N200 RAM



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a Lenovo 0769B5G 3000 N200 laptop - this one to be precise.

I'm planning to upgrade the RAM to 4GB.

Will the followin RAM fit? I'm not sure if the laptop is 240-pin as Belarc does not tell me that. It's 667MHz and DDR2, and according to a few websites, PC2-5300 is the correct RAM. I just wanted to be sure if this will work:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-Sel...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1254164568&sr=1-31

Thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

No, laptops take 200 pin SO-/DIMM modules.
Couldn't find your model with Corsair's configurator, but here's what came up with Crucial.
http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=3000 N200 Series (All Types) 
The list has ram that is guaranteed to work with your laptop, just find the exact part 
number where you shop.

And here's the Corsair configurator, you might be able to find your machine.
http://www.corsair.com/configurator/default.aspx


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you for the response. I managed to find my model on the second site and found out that this is the RAM I need: VS4GSDSKIT667D2

I'll consider buying it as right now it's not actually needed. I don't often use my laptop. But thanks again.


----------

